# Scammed using Entertainer vouchers



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nothing to do with The Entertainer itself, and I'm not going to name names but....

Last night went with a mate to a local watering hole to watch the football. We both had burger, chips and a few hop based beverages, handed over a voucher when asking for the bill.

Looked at the bill. It seemed ok, everything we had was on there but the price was still a little high. Gave it to my mate who had drunk less - they'd discounted -0.78 instead of -78 dirhams. We said to the waitress who changed the bill but then a light bulb went off, this happened to me in the same place last week. 

Probably happened a lot more times over time and yes my own fault for not checking bills thoroughly but I wonder how many people fall for it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you sure it happened before or if this was just a careless keystroke error made by the waiter/waitress?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Are you sure it happened before or if this was just a careless keystroke error made by the waiter/waitress?


Not 100% as it's the kind of place you go to pound a few rather than a tête-à-tête over a fruity Bordeaux. At the same time I'm convinced enough to post on here.

Something to keep an eye on in the future, that's all.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Where then? Name names!!!!!!!

(Or at least give us a clue....)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> few hop based beverages


You are worse than Hitler.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Where? No point in posting half a post.
And beer is beer nowt else!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not somewhere with mainly European waiters / waitresses is it? I've had bill issues there before and heard of others that they have tried to short change etc.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

themash said:


> It's not somewhere with mainly European waiters / waitresses is it? I've had bill issues there before and heard of others that they have tried to short change etc.


Oh FFS just say the place will you!!!!!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Aye no bother toon, whats the punishment in UAE for defamation/libel again?? Large fine and two years in prison?

I'd rather pi** you off than take my chances posting that on a public forum!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Could be a simple mistake, I've been chased out of shops a few times by mortified checkout girls after they mistakenly only charged me 1% of what my total was because they forgot to type the 2 zeros at the end of the price on the card machine. Could be the same here if they've been working all day and are tired and stressed.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

That's ^^^^ unusually understanding of you, Gavtek.


----------

